# Lake Winfield Scott lake report



## riprap (May 5, 2016)

My cousin just got back from there, and told me there is a problem with the spillway and the lake is several feet low. He wasn't sure when it might get repaired. It would be a good chance to remove some sand so the boat ramp is a little more user friendly. Anybody heard anything?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 5, 2016)

It was the same way back in the winter.  Lake was a few feet low, making launching a boat very difficult, but I thought it was fixed.  Maybe not.


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It was the same way back in the winter.  Lake was a few feet low, making launching a boat very difficult, but I thought it was fixed.  Maybe not.



He just got back a couple of days ago. He said it was 7 ft low, but I doubt that. Most of the lake would be gone. It might have been 7ft from the bank to where the water is now. Most likely it sounded like maybe 2 or 3ft low. he said 1/2 the beach area had water but no water going over the spillway under the bridge.


----------



## mattp (May 13, 2016)

It's about 3' down, maybe even a little more. The guy I talked to said that they're planning on waiting until this winter to fix the spillway, they'll drain it enough to do the repairs and they're going to dredge the lake then, too.


----------



## OwlRNothing (May 14, 2016)

DNR says they are working on it, but then - who knows? Mattp could be right. Hard to get a straight answer sometimes. Trout stocking is not happening, btw per DNR website. If that little lake is down 3 ft. I bet the fish are stacked on each other pretty good right about now.


----------



## ripplerider (May 16, 2016)

I really wish they'd change it so it  didnt spill surface water to make the head of Coopers Creek. In the summer that water is very warm, too warm for the trout downstream. Try wading upstream from the Gerard fields to where Gerard creek meets Coopers Creek. You can stand with one foot in Gerard creek and one foot in Coopers creek and feel a huge difference in temperature (wading wet.) I bet the water spilling over the dam is 10 degrees warmer than Gerard creek. Cant be good for the trout.


----------



## riprap (May 20, 2016)

mattp said:


> It's about 3' down, maybe even a little more. The guy I talked to said that they're planning on waiting until this winter to fix the spillway, they'll drain it enough to do the repairs and they're going to dredge the lake then, too.



I hope so. That's my favorite spot to camp and fish.


----------

